

Is there a helpdesk for CSS/HTML problems? - Tichy

Yesterday I got caught up in Internet Explorer 6 CSS hell. I am not an CSS expert, so I was thinking for once it would be nice to have a place to consult. Ie what if I could post my problem to some web page with a price tag, and if somebody else can solve it for me, they get the money? Is that a common way helpdesks work? Are there even public helpdesks, or only internal ones? 
======
nreece
Freelance Comunities:

<http://www.rentacoder.com>

<http://www.odesk.com>

Forums:

<http://www.webmasterworld.com/category21.htm>

<http://www.thescripts.com/forum/forum143.html>

------
brlewis
Usenet is not dead.

[http://groups.google.com/group/comp.infosystems.www.authorin...](http://groups.google.com/group/comp.infosystems.www.authoring.stylesheets/topics)

------
german
I have had a lot of CSS problems with IE6 (and solved it all), maybe if you
tell me what the problem is I can help you.

;)

------
rms
you can ask a question here for free. <http://www.htmlforums.com/>

------
aaroneous
Have you tried experts-exchange.com?

------
davidw
You didn't have any luck on IRC?

~~~
Tichy
I don't really know my way around IRC, but thanks for the idea!

~~~
davidw
There is a #css channel on irc.freenode.net with lots of people in it.
Basically, you want to be polite, don't repeat yourself, don't dump code to
the channel, and don't get pushy if no one answers. IRC is a great way of
finding people to talk with on all kinds of technical subjects.

I'll take the opportunity to repeat that there is also a #news.yc on freenode,
although very few people use it.

------
german
I always recommend Head First HTML with CSS & XHTML Is the best way to learn
CSS!

